# Looking for heat transfer suppliers in Los Angeles, CA



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi all!

Would anyone be able to tell me of any companies based in (or have branches/divisions) in or around the downtown Los Angeles area that deal with heat transfers? - i.e. the whole sha-bang! (heat transfer equipments, materials, accessories, etc...)

I'm from the South Pacific and I'm hoping to start my own heat transfer business. As such, I'm looking for a supplier(s) namely in Los Angeles, CA. I'm still a novice to the t-shirt imprinting business as well apparently but I think I'm looking more into specialising in heat transfers using an inkjet printer and transfer papers.

Would appreciate if someone could provide me with this information.


Thx

Louis


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Louis,

Here is a link to a Los Angeles transfer company. Hope this helps...
amexdistributing.net Wholesale Clothing & Heat Transfers


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Thx Chris! Appreciate your help but do you know any more or is it just this one? Would anyone else be able to tell me if they know any others in LA?

Greatly appreciate any assistance on this!


Cheers


----------



## beaven1367 (Apr 5, 2007)

try proworld


----------

